# How many countries have you visited?



## johnsemlak (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm nearly at the end of my current visit to Goa, India, and I'm inspired to do a somewhat self glorifiying thread, where people can list the countries they visited, perhaps in a spirited attempt to find the person who has visited the most.  That said, I'd encourage even people with relatively modest experience in this area to post 

Anyone who has taken part in this sort of thing knows the biggest issue is what exactly counts as 'visiting a country'.  So, I'll try to set some ground rules.


You can include autonomous states that aren't fully independent, such as Monoco, Puerto Rico, Hong Kong, etc.  To count as a country in this thread, the place should have either a) have it's own olympic team, b) be a member of the UN, or c) have distinct entry and visa requirements from the mother country.
If you visited a country that no longer exists, but existed when you visited it (e.g. East Germany), you can count it.  If you visited a country that used to exist but didn't at the time you visited, you cannot count it.  I.e.  If you visited East Germany before 1990, you count it; if you visited teh former East Germany after 1990, you can't count it.
If you visited a country which didn't exist at the time you visited it, but now exists (has become independent or whatever) you can count it.  For example, if you visited the Yugolsav ia before it broke up you may count nations that currently exist that you visited.
You may count countries that you visited in transit, even if you were only in the airport, or crossed it by train or car.
You may of course include your home country(s).


OK, here's my list:


USA
Canada
Iceland
Luxembourg
France
Italy
Monaco
Spain
Andorra
Belgium
Germany (West Germany at the time)
Austria
Lichtenstein
Switzerland
Ireland
Russia
Belarus
Poland
Czech Republic
Slovakia
Hungary
South Korea
Taiwan
Hong Kong (while it was a UK colony)
China
The UK
Estonia
Ukraine
Latvia
Finland
Lithuania
Croatia
Bosnia
Greece
India


----------



## jgbrowning (Jan 15, 2005)

I've only been to:
USA
Canada
India
Tiawan
Thailand
Germany
Netherlands

That's it. Take out airport stops and it's down to USA, Canada, and India.

Hopefully, we'll be successful with our plan to see the world via funding from an RPG company. 

joe b.


----------



## cjdc1973 (Jan 15, 2005)

US, Canada, Puerto Rico, US Virgin Islands, England, Scotland, France, Spain, Italy, Czech Republic, Austria, Germany, Denmark, Netherlands, Belgium


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 15, 2005)

Hmmm..

US
Canada
Mexico
Ireland
England (Scotland, Wales)
France
Monaco
Belguim
West Germany
Austria
Italy
Spain
Malasia
Thailand
Japan
Hong Kong
Singapore
Dubai
Bahrain
Greece
Austraila (Tasmainia)


----------



## NiTessine (Jan 15, 2005)

Finland
Sweden
Ireland
United Kingdom
Denmark
Germany
France
Hungary
Austria
Spain
Estonia

Never been outside Europe. Yet.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 15, 2005)

USA, Canada, UK, Scotland, British Virgin Islands, and some other islands countries....

been to a lot of states though.....


----------



## Tanager (Jan 15, 2005)

Canada
US
England
Scotland
France
Germany
Switzerland
Italy
Australia
Mexico


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Jan 15, 2005)

Well I've got a pretty poor set for a UK citizen (most people will have been on holiday to a load of countries around the Med):

UK (England, Wales, Northern Ireland, but not Scotland), Republic of Ireland, France, Belgium, Holland, Germany, Monaco, United States.

Must get out more...


----------



## Turanil (Jan 15, 2005)

I didn't travel a lot in my life, but:
England
Spain
Italia
Germany
Switzerland
U.S.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Jan 15, 2005)

Sweden
Norway
Finland
Denmark
England
Germany
The Netherlands
Belgium
France
Malaysia
Austria
Australia

I plan on visiting Italy asap!


----------



## mythusmage (Jan 15, 2005)

Other than home I've been to Mexico, Texas, and the United States.


----------



## tarchon (Jan 15, 2005)

15ish


----------



## mythusmage (Jan 15, 2005)

tarchon said:
			
		

> 15ish




Does the *Small World* ride count?


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 15, 2005)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Anyone who has taken part in this sort of thing knows the biggest issue is what exactly counts as 'visiting a country'.  So, I'll try to set some ground rules.
> 
> 
> You can include autonomous states that aren't fully independent, such as Monoco, Puerto Rico, Hong Kong, etc.  To count as a country in this thread, the place should have either a) have it's own olympic team, b) be a member of the UN, or c) have distinct entry and visa requirements from the mother country.




Damn, I was hoping to bulk it up a bit by counting the four countries in the UK (England, Wales, Northern Ireland and Scotland) as separate countries - culturally we are you know!

Anyway my list:
UK
France
Germany
Italy
Greece
Czech Republic
Hungary
Israel
USA
India 
Sri Lanka
Vietnam
Zimbabwe 
Botswana
Switzerland

Not too surprisingly lots of European countries as they are local to me.

If I included Airport Stops then I could add
UAE (Dubai)
Thailand
Portugal


----------



## Zappo (Jan 15, 2005)

I've been just about everywhere in Europe (including Iceland), plus Tunisia and Egypt.


----------



## reanjr (Jan 15, 2005)

This is quick and easy: USA, Canada.

It's too expensive for me (living in the midwest US) to travel anywhere else.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 15, 2005)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Hmmm..
> 
> US
> Canada
> ...




And South Korean (knew I forgot one!)

and hopefully I'll get a det in Curaso (sp?) Dutch Island in the Caribean sooner or later.

Sad been to more countries than states.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 15, 2005)

About a dozen (all european). Not counting RPG trips, of course. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Vraister (Jan 15, 2005)

West Germany
East Germany
Germany
Netherlands
Luxembourg
Belgium
France
Spain
Monaco
Italy
Turkey
Greece
Switzerland
Austria
Vatican
Croatia
Slovenia
Denmark
Norway
New Zealand
South Korea
Fiji

Forgot:
UK(all four)
Ireland


----------



## Vraister (Jan 15, 2005)

double post


----------



## Sammael (Jan 15, 2005)

Serbia (home country)
Montenegro
Croatia
Slovenia
Bosnia
Macedonia

... that concludes the former Yugoslav republics. Now for the real deal:

US
Italy
Greece
Hungary
Bulgaria
Romania
Austria
Germany
Netherlands
Switzerland


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Jan 15, 2005)

My list is pitifully small in comparison to some:

United States
Austria
Belarus
Russia


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 15, 2005)

Somewhat short, but well travelled list:

USA (All across the country)
Canada (Quebec, Montreal, & Niagara Falls)
Mexico
France (Paris)
Greece (Athens, all across Crete and all across the Peloponnese)
Italy (Florence, Rome, Venice)
Switzerland (Geneva, Lucern, Zurich)


----------



## GreyShadow (Jan 15, 2005)

Australia
USA
Canada


----------



## nerfherder (Jan 15, 2005)

UK (England, Scotland, Wales, Northern Ireland, Isle of Man (which is a Crown Dependency))
Ireland
France
Spain
Italy
Germany (West, at the time - don't think I've passed through Germany since)
Austria
Switzerland
Netherlands
Greece
Yugoslavia
US (about a dozen states)
Canada

Soon to add Singapore, Australia (airport only), New Zealand.

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 15, 2005)

Iceland (well, duh)
 Denmark
 Sweden (slight peek over the border)
 Germany
 Polland (drove through)
 Lithuania
 Britain
 United States of America


----------



## Krieg (Jan 15, 2005)

Before graduating from High School:
The United States of America (born & bred)
Canada
The Soviet Union
Australia
Canary Islands

While serving in the USMC:
Mexico (ahh Cabo, I knew you well...)
Saudi Arabia
Bahrain
Kuwait
Somalia
Japan
Phillipines
Thailand
Taiwan
Singapore
Hong Kong (still in British hands at the time)
Germany
UK
Italy
Spain
Panama
Peru
Honduras
South Korea

Post USMC:
Sweden
Norway
Finland
Denmark
Greece
Turkey
Oman
Pakistan
Afghanistan
Iraq
Bosnia
Croatia
Serbia
Kenya
Jamaica

Keep in mind that a lot of those were just short visits or were work related. The list of places I have had time to explore from a tourist standpoint would be considerably shorter.


Late Edit: I almost forgot, does Cabo Wabo count as a sovereign nation?


----------



## CronoDekar (Jan 15, 2005)

I've never been anywhere besides the USA, myself.


----------



## Greylock (Jan 15, 2005)

Sad to say, but I've never set foot outside the USofA. But I have seen almost every corner of this country, except the wilderness of the northwest. And these travels have taken the better part of my 39 years. This *is* a big place, so it doesn't bother me _too_ much.

I'd give my right hip to be able to take a leisurely tour of England, Wales and Scotland. I've always been an Anglo-phile. Even studied their language in high school.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 15, 2005)

USA (48 states, but not Alaska & Hawaii)
Mexico (but I was too small to remember it)
France
Canada
Belgium
British Virgin Islands
Puerto Rico
Belize


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 15, 2005)

Not nearly enough, I'm afraid.  

The U.S.
Texas
Canada
Mexico
Peru
Argentina
Finland
Germany
Czech Republic
Poland
The Netherlands
Luckily my wife is very keen on doing a "Grand European Tour" which will substantially expand the list of countries I've visited.  And after that, we can attempt something even more exotic.


----------



## The Shaman (Jan 15, 2005)

So far...

 Canada (2 provinces)
 United States (30 states, not including airport stops)
 Mexico
 Cayman Islands
 Jamaica
 Haiti
 United Kingdom (England)
 The Netherlands
 Belgium
 France
 Luxembourg
 Germany (former West Germany)
 Austria
 Italy
 Vatican City
My wife wants to go to Greece after the baby is older (getting in touch with her heritage), and I'm planning a dive-and-kayaking trip to Palau in the next few years.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 15, 2005)

1. USA (home)
2 Canada 
3 Texas 
4 Great Brittian 
Honeymoon 
 .. 5. France
 ..6. Switzerland 
  ..7. Italy 
  ..8. Neatherlands 
9. Ireland 
10. N. Ireland (I know part of G.B. but a week in Belfast deserves special mention)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 15, 2005)

Our college a cappella group went on a world tour in college:

UK
France
Germany
Austria
Lichtenstein (through Austria to: )
Italy
Switzerland
(Back Germany then back to France)
India
Thailand
Singapore
Hong Kong
South Korea
Japan
US

in 10 weeks, almost all of which was spent slightly-to-very buzzed.

For our honeymoon, Margaret and I went to Czech Republic, Hungary, and Italy

Also been to Mexico and Canada.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 15, 2005)

Just the US and Canada here (and, well, the 3+ years I"ve lived in California have been far more alien to my midwestern sensibilities than my short stops in Texas have been, so I can't count Texas as a whole 'nother country), though I can add Mexico whenever I want to; the border's about 45 minutes from my place.


----------



## Davelozzi (Jan 15, 2005)

1. U.S.
2. Canada
3. Italy
4. Vatican City
5. France
6. Monaco
7. U.K. (England & Scotland)
9. Ireland

And I'm pretty sure that I've passed through a bit of Switzerland on a train but don't count it because I didn't get off and touch ground.


----------



## tarchon (Jan 15, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Does the *Small World* ride count?




Well, I figure each of the countries in it are worth about 0.01 countries, so I only counted it as 1.
Oh yeah, forgot Vatican City, so 16 ish.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 16, 2005)

Well, the USA, where I was born, but I am ceaselessly amazed about its nooks and crannies...  

And Canada & Mexico, of course -- they are close enough that there is no reason not to go, and great fun besides!  

Other than that, all I can claim is two trips to England,  

Someday, much more.  I need to get to Spain someday, as well as the Netherlands...  These are minimums.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 16, 2005)

Emperor Valerian said:
			
		

> My list is pitifully small in comparison to some:
> 
> United States
> Austria
> ...



Hey, you were in Austria and didn't even say hello. I could have shown you some kangaroos. 

I've lived in Austria all my life and visited the USA once. That's it.


----------



## nerfherder (Jan 16, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> 10. N. Ireland (I know part of G.B. but a week in Belfast deserves special mention)



I live in England, but I worked on a project for the Land Registers of Northern Ireland and visited their office about half a dozen times, but never got to stay in Belfast overnight - always flew in & out on the same day, unfortunately     Others on the project have told me that it's a great place in the evenings.

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## BV210 (Jan 17, 2005)

On my nickel - USA (beauty of being born here)

On the USAF's nickel:
  Germany
  Austria
  the Azores
  Croatia
  Bosnia
  Hungary
  the Netherlands
  Bahrain
  Qatar

On an interesting note (at least to me) I actually got my passport issued by the US Embassy in Sarajevo.  Me and my troops tried to get the customs agent at the airport to stamp them, but between his not speaking very good English, and our not speaking hardly any Serbo-Croation, it was a comedy of errors that had us leave sans stamps.  So, I have a nice passport, circa 1998, without a single stamp in it.


----------



## Krieg (Jan 17, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Hey, you were in Austria and didn't even say hello. I could have shown you some kangaroos.




We do have zoos here in the US as well you know.


----------



## S. Baldrick (Jan 17, 2005)

Switzerland
France 
Italy and while in Italy, I also visited the Vatican.


----------



## Nellisir (Jan 17, 2005)

USA
Canada
Thailand
England/Scotland/Wales
Germany
France
Austria
(Japan @ airport)
(Taiwan @ airport)


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Jan 17, 2005)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> I live in England, but I worked on a project for the Land Registers of Northern Ireland and visited their office about half a dozen times, but never got to stay in Belfast overnight - always flew in & out on the same day, unfortunately     Others on the project have told me that it's a great place in the evenings.




They lied!  

I've had evenings out in the Republic (sorth of the border) during gaming conventions in Dublin and Cork, and an attempted evening out in Belfast, and I'm afraid that the post-con party there was a big letdown, and without wanting to get political, felt very, very British. (i.e. a bit crap conpared with an Irish party).


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 17, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I've lived in Austria all my life and visited the USA once. That's it.




Did you travel thru another country to visit the US?


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 17, 2005)

Hmmm, let me see:

England
Scotland
Wales
Republic of Ireland
Netherlands
Spain
Germany
Austria
France
Maltese Islands
Belgium
Switzerland
USA
South Africa
Namibia
Botswana
Mozambique
Malawi
Zambia
Kenia
Tunisia
Zimbabwe
Lesotho
Sweden

I think that covers it, but I might be missing some.

Pinotage


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 17, 2005)

USA (duh) (32 states, I think)
I got married in Jamaica.

That's it.  Unless you count Texas (it's like a whole other country!)


----------



## randomling (Jan 17, 2005)

Born in England. Visited: Scotland, Ireland, Wales, France, Italy and the the US (4 states in 10 days - Massachussetts, New Hampshire, Vermont, New York).


----------



## Yair (Jan 17, 2005)

Israel (home country)
England
USA (east coast)
Canada (1 year)
France (paris only)
Checkh (sp?) republic
Crete

currently working on Italy (rome), very near now...

I was also in Lebanon as part of my military service, but that doesn't really count as "visiting".


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Jan 17, 2005)

Yair said:
			
		

> I was also in Lebanon as part of my military service, but that doesn't really count as "visiting".




Well I suspect that it was a tad more "intense" than many of the rather fleeting visits being mentioned here.


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 17, 2005)

Let's see... For me that would be

 Canada (naturally !)
 United States of America
 France
 Belgium
 Italy
 Switzerland

 Not a long list... but longer than some


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 17, 2005)

*Via the US Navy:*
Spain (Palma de Mallorca)
Italy (Naples)
France (Cannes)
Greece (Rhodes)
Israel (Haifa) 
United Arab Emirates (Jebel Ali)
St. Martin (N.A.)

*Via Graduation Present to self*
Russia (Moscow)
Belarus (Minsk, Mogilev)
Czech Republic (Prague)
Germany (Leipzig, Weimar)

*A previous vacation while in the Military*
Philippines (Iriga, Naga)

*Have flown through or taken a train through*
Poland (Warsaw) (flown into and taken a train through) and 
Japan (Flown through)

*I have driven* to the east and west coast of the United States
San Francisco to Charleston and Norfolk
I have driven just across the border to Canada near the Minnesota border. 
I have flown to Florida
I have not been to any of the states south of Norfolk (Florida being the exception)


----------



## Greylock (Jan 17, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> (4 states in 10 days - Massachussetts, New Hampshire, Vermont, New York).




New Hampshire and Vermont only count as one state.


----------



## s/LaSH (Jan 17, 2005)

New Zealand (born and bred and live)
Australia (aquired my exquisite posh accent on holiday there - imagine the exact opposite of an Australian accent, and you'll be imagining my voice)

... and that's it. Never even been to an embassy.


----------



## fusangite (Jan 17, 2005)

1. Canada
2. United States (tempted to list Deseret as a separate country...)
3. Greece
4. France
5. England
6. Zimbabwe
7. Botswana
8. Zambia

Pinotage, when did you go to Zimbabwe? If it's since 1992, I'd love to hear what things were like and what kind of shape different places were in.


----------



## Krieg (Jan 18, 2005)

Jonny Nexus said:
			
		

> Well I suspect that it was a tad more "intense" than many of the rather fleeting visits being mentioned here.




You obviously missed my mentioning Cabo!


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 18, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> Pinotage, when did you go to Zimbabwe? If it's since 1992, I'd love to hear what things were like and what kind of shape different places were in.




I was there in January 1996. Spent about two weeks travelling through the country, and staying with some friends in Harare. It was part of a extended and long holiday travelling through Southern Africa. It wasn't the best time of year to go, since the vegetation is lush and green and places like Hwange aren't that exciting since you can't see much. Mana Pools was booked solid so we couldn't find a space there, but we did have fun in the national parks to the east of the country, along with Kariba and Victoria Falls in the west. White water rafting along the Zambezi was fantastic! I chose not to Bungee, given that for the same price I could spend a day on the river. 10 second thrill or day on the river - I chose the river. I think back then it was $90 or something - last I heard a few years back it was $300 or more.

That year as well there was the worst weather in something like 20 years. Sleeping in a tent in Kariba wasn't pleasant. It's a case of waking up and realising the dam has come to you! We did stop in Bulowayo as well, and did some haggling with the locals on the way back to South Africa. I don't think I'd go there again anytime soon given the current situation, so I was glad I was there when I was.

Pinotage


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 18, 2005)

Does Mexico count?


----------



## danant (Jan 18, 2005)

hmmmm... Let's see:

Spain,
France,
Germany,
Denmark, 
UK (Scotland & Wales incl.),
Belarus,
Czech Republic,
Slovakia,
Turkey,
Holland,
Hungary

& Poland of course 

Regards,
d.


----------



## jonesy (Jan 18, 2005)

Finland
Sweden
Norway
Denmark
Iceland
UK
France
Switzerland
Portugal
Spain
Greece
Vatican
Italy
Algeria
Russia
Australia
New Zealand
South Africa
India
Japan
China
Viet Nam

I'm not clear on whether Ahvenanmaa counts.
And what about Greenland?


----------



## Stone Angel (Jan 18, 2005)

Outside the US I have been to 

Canada 
Mexico

and Vegas which is like no where else on earth


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## IamTheTest (Jan 18, 2005)

USA (home)
Canada (high school band trip)
Bolivia (10.5 weeks of an engineering internship)
I would love to travel more but my funds are low as a college student.  My goal is to travel around the world and meet people that Ive talked with online.  Maybe see their homes from their perspective.


----------



## nakia (Jan 18, 2005)

USA (home).  I think Texas should count as a separate nation.  I lived there for three years.
Canada
Mexico
Belize
The Netherlands
France
Spain
Syria
Jordan
Israel/Palestine
Kenya
Tanzania

Looking at the other posts on the thread, it seems like the "Join the military, see the world" slogan is true!

It also seems like the Europeans have a bit of an advantage.  If I got in my car right now and drove for twelve hours, I might make the Canadan border.  How many countries could one hit if you left, say, Amsterdam and drove for twelve hours?  Of course, the US has the glory that is Nebraska.  Ah, Nebraska!

(nothing but love for the Nebraska folks)


----------



## Buzzardo (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmm.

Canada
Mexico
Puerto Rico (Actually a US commonwealth)
Ireland
Russia
Uzbekistan
South Africa
New Zealand
Australia
Bahamas


----------



## Xath (Jan 18, 2005)

England
France
Spain
Monte Carlo
Italy


----------



## qstor (Jan 18, 2005)

Ireland
Mexico
Canada
Spain
France




Mike


----------



## tarchon (Jan 18, 2005)

jonesy
And what about Greenland?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> If autonomous regions are counted, we should probably count American Indian reservations too, which I imagine would push many Americans up into the 20s. I'm sure I've been in or through at least a dozen.


----------



## fusangite (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry Pinotage I should have phrased my question differently. I was thinking about the 15-year economic and political decline rather than the physical geography. When I was there, Zimbabwe was just beginning to fall noticeably from being the prosperous, organized place it was in the 1980s. The World Bank had just imposed Structural Adjustment. So I was sort of looking to know how far it had slid politically and economically between 1992 and 1996. 

As evinced in my postings in the on-topic areas, I see everything in terms of religion, culture and politics so I didn't even go to Hwange when I went. My trip highlight was Great Zimbabwe near Masvingo.


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Jan 19, 2005)

tarchon said:
			
		

> If autonomous regions are counted, we should probably count American Indian reservations too, which I imagine would push many Americans up into the 20s. I'm sure I've been in or through at least a dozen.




I think you should only really count autonomous regions if they go to the Olympics as a separate team as, I believe, Puerto Rico do.


----------



## Shemeska (Jan 19, 2005)

USA
Scotland

....

I need to get out more.


----------



## talinthas (Jan 19, 2005)

USA
 Canada
 India
 Singapore
 Korea
 United Kingdom
 France
 Jamaica
 Russia
 Hong Kong


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 19, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> Sorry Pinotage I should have phrased my question differently. I was thinking about the 15-year economic and political decline rather than the physical geography. When I was there, Zimbabwe was just beginning to fall noticeably from being the prosperous, organized place it was in the 1980s. The World Bank had just imposed Structural Adjustment. So I was sort of looking to know how far it had slid politically and economically between 1992 and 1996.
> 
> As evinced in my postings in the on-topic areas, I see everything in terms of religion, culture and politics so I didn't even go to Hwange when I went. My trip highlight was Great Zimbabwe near Masvingo.




I seem to recall things going pear-shaped a year or two after my visit there, but since it was my first visit to Zimbabwe, I can't really compare its political or cultural state with what it was before. When I was there you could get about 2 Zimbabwe Dollars to a SA Rand, but a year or two afterwards it shot up to 10 or 11. Things started going downhill quite quickly after that.

While I agree that landclaims to a certain extent are justified, the manner in which they were done was atrocious. South Africa has tens of thousands of cases of landclaims, but they're all handled through the landclaims court without intimidation and forced eviction.

I just hope things improve there - it's a beautiful country.

Pinotage


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 19, 2005)

jonesy said:
			
		

> I'm not clear on whether Ahvenanmaa counts.
> And what about Greenland?




Greenland counts.

Ahvenanma--I'm not sure.  I just learned about this fine place.

Maybe we should just go to the criteria I established:   a)Does it have it's own olympic team, b) Is it a member of the UN, or c) Does it have separate entry/visa requirements from Finland?

Not a big deal really.

It's obviously very difficult to determine what level of autonomy means it's a separate country.  Russia has a number of autonomous states (many more famous than the the one embroiled in a long conflict) which I have visited.  Kazan, for example, has its own president (as well as a separate official langauge and a number of other differences)!  In my visit to India I was also impressed by the considerable differences between the different regions.  Many Indian states (India is divided into 20+ 'States') have distinct ethnic nationalities, languages, history, etc, that would make them just as worthy of the status of country as say England, Wales, or Scotland.

In reference to a few previous posts, Texas is most definitely not a separete country


----------



## Goblyns Hoard (Jan 19, 2005)

Double Post


----------



## Goblyns Hoard (Jan 19, 2005)

UK
France
Belgium
Netherlands
Luxembourg
Monaco
Spain
Andorra
Italy
The Vatican
Croatia
Serbia
Greece
Turkey
West Germany
East Germany
Switzerland
Austria
Denmark
Sweden
Poland
The Czech Republic (Czechoslovakia at the time)
USA (15 maybe 20 different states)
Canada
Mexico
The US Virgin Islands
The British Virgin Islands
Egypt
Tanzania
Kenya
Japan
South Korea

Need to do the oceania and south east asia things really, plus south america at some point


----------



## jonesy (Jan 19, 2005)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Ahvenanma--I'm not sure.  I just learned about this fine place.
> 
> Maybe we should just go to the criteria I established:   a)Does it have it's own olympic team, b) Is it a member of the UN, or c) Does it have separate entry/visa requirements from Finland?
> 
> ...



Well, Ahvenanmaa is very tricky in that regard (oh and I probably should have called it Åland, since that is the name the people who live there use).

- While a demilitarized zone, the Finnish military protects its territories.
- The UN recognizes them as an autonomous region, but they still use the Finnish representation there to run their affairs in the UN.
- While the official first language of Finland is Finnish and the secondary Swedish, Ålands primary is Swedish and they have no obligation to offer any services in the Finnish language.
- They have a special partnership with the IOC, yet they compete under the Finnish flag.
- They have their own parliament, even though they have people in the Finnish parliament.
- For visa purposes (as far as I can tell) they act as if they were both a separate country in the EU and a part of Finland.
- They are under the Finnish legislation, but can make their own laws.

In other words, I have no idea whatsoever.


----------



## Nisarg (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow.. I see the latinamerican countries appear to be pathetically under-represented. Let's try to remedy that:

Canada 
United States
Mexico
Cayman Islands
Uruguay (current residence)
Argentina
Brazil
Peru
Chile
England
France

Nisarg


----------



## tec-9-7 (Jan 19, 2005)

United States (home) but only parts of it
England (I wish that was my home - I loved England)
Canada (only Vancouver, and only for a day, but [arnold voice]I'll be back.[/arnold voice])
Bahamas
St. Maarten (the Dutch half)


----------



## nakia (Jan 19, 2005)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> In reference to a few previous posts, Texas is most definitely not a separete country




Have you been, cause it certainly seems like it wants to be!  

No, it does not fit the criteria.  But no other US State, and not even some of the other countires I have visited, have as much invested in regional identity or pride as the average Texan.  I kinda dug it while I was there.

To inform the ignorant American (that would be me): where is Ahvenanmaa?


----------



## jonesy (Jan 19, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> To inform the ignorant American (that would be me): where is Ahvenanmaa?



It's most of the islands southwest of Finland.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 19, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Have you been, cause it certainly seems like it wants to be!
> 
> No, it does not fit the criteria.  But no other US State, and not even some of the other countires I have visited, have as much invested in regional identity or pride as the average Texan.  I kinda dug it while I was there.




Actually, I don't think texas has nearly as much regional pride or identity as Hawaii does.







> To inform the ignorant American (that would be me): where is Ahvenanmaa?




learn more about Ahvenanmaa


----------



## Klaus (Jan 19, 2005)

Brazil (8 out of 27 states)
Paraguay
USA (Miami, Orlando, New York City, Milwalkee, Indianapolis)
Canada (Toronto, Niagara Falls, Brampton  )


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Jan 20, 2005)

Unfortunately, i've only been in the US and made one trip to Ireland. 

Need to get out more...


----------



## Ziggy (Jan 24, 2005)

Hmm, let see:


Norway (home country)
Sweden
Denmark
Finland
Iceland
Germany (West & United)
Belgium (briefly)
France
Spain
Portugal
Switzerland
Italy
Greece
Czech Republic
UK (including Wales & Scotland)
Ireland
Monaco
The Vatican State
Tunisia
South Africa
US
Thailand
Cambodia
Malaysia
Vietnam

My wife's teddy goes with her to most of her international meetings & some of our holidays. So far he's been in:


Norway (home country)
Sweden
Denmark
Finland
US (California)
Brazil
Rumania
Canada
Tunisia
Italy
Malaysia
South Africa
Slovenia
France
Poland
Hungary
Austria
Switzerland
Germany (united)
Portugal
Vietnam
UK (incl Wales & Scotland)
Ireland

He is a very experiences teddy wrt travel   

.Ziggy


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 24, 2005)

And I thought I was well traveled...

ok here goes

1. US (lived)
2. France (lived)
3. Belgium
4. Netherlands
5. Spain
6. Italy
7. Vatican
8. Croatia
9. Serbia and Montenegro
10. Bosnia
11. Macedonia
12. Bulgaria
13. Romania
14. Slovenia (transit)
15. Austria (transit)
16. Germany (transit)
17. Albania
18. Turkey
19. South Africa
20. Kyrgyzstan
and I almost forgot
21. UK
(22. I have _seen _ Greece, but not been over the border)

I have been surprised at the number of visitors to the Balkans, and the number of countries visited overall, but then again, it is a big community here


----------



## diaglo (Jan 24, 2005)

Turkey
England
Scotland
Wales
West Germany
USA
Canada
Mexico
Bermuda
Nicaragua


had a chance to pick a country but settled in the USA.
edit: forgot Spain and Gibraltor


----------



## diaglo (Jan 24, 2005)

my wife worked for Quarantine.

so i'll just list the continents she has visited. as the countries in them include almost all.

North America/Central America
South America
Asia
Europe
Africa

not Antarctica nor Australia.

but many of the little dots in the Pacific, Indian, and Atlantic Oceans too.


----------



## drakhe (Jan 24, 2005)

*Only recently started the traveling, so little list*

Germany
Holland
Malta
Spain

Holland mostly for day-trips, Germany was my families summer retreat for 14 years (we stayed on a farm in the black forest).

I only recently started the big traveling thing. I never considered traveling until a friend kinda out of the blue told me he was going to go to Malta and asked me if I wanted to go allong. So my actual organised travels are just to Malta and Spain. These two trips have been following the same structure: lotsa sightseeing (mainly historic sites) and lotsa chilling, trying out local food...

Hope to add many exiting locations in the coming years!


----------



## Perun (Jan 24, 2005)

Well, was born and live in Croatia.

Of the ex-Yugoslav republics, visited 
- Bosnia and Herzegovina
- Serbia
- Slovenia

Also, was in
- Austria
- Hungary
- Slovakia (which involved drinking a lot of alcohol on a petrol station near Bratislava, all the while paying in currency of various countries )
- Germany
- Poland

Funnily enough, I must be one of like a dozen Dalmatians who never went to Italy 

Also, I find it curious to see that quite a number of people visited Coratia, apparently. I presume most were here as part of their service in either the armed forces or the peace-keeiping missions?


----------



## Krieg (Jan 24, 2005)

Perun said:
			
		

> Also, I find it curious to see that quite a number of people visited Coratia, apparently. I presume most were here as part of their service in either the armed forces or the peace-keeiping missions?




Not in the military at the time (EAS'd out of the 'Corps in 94) but was there in an official capacity with another branch of the US Government.


----------



## Ferret (Jan 24, 2005)

About three: England, France, Tunisia.

Except I can't remember anything from Tunisia, as I was a toddler at the time.


----------



## Samothdm (Jan 25, 2005)

Actually "visited":


United States of America
Canada
Mexico
Italy
France
Czech Republic
Hungary

Airport Stops and Train Routes:


Germany
Slovakia
Switzerland


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 25, 2005)

Perun said:
			
		

> Also, I find it curious to see that quite a number of people visited Coratia, apparently. I presume most were here as part of their service in either the armed forces or the peace-keeiping missions?




Well, I visited it as a tourist.  We started in Dubrovnik and drove of the coast to Split, then Visited Zagreb and Istria.  Really loved it.

I think tourism in Dalmatia is picking up again (as I'm sure you know better than me), but I suppose not as many Americans get there that way.



> Funnily enough, I must be one of like a dozen Dalmatians who never went to Italy




I don't really find it funny at all.  In my experience there, it seems ot me like Italy pretty much comes to Croatia, so there's no need to visit Italy  (particularly given the costs)


----------



## Old One (Jan 27, 2005)

*Let's See...*

I think I have them all...

 USA (46 of 50 states meaningfully visited, not just driving through - Alaska, N. Dakota, S. Dakota and Wyoming left)
 Canada
 Mexico
 UK (England, Scotland and Wales - LOVED Wales)
 Republic of Ireland
 FRG (West Germany - back in the "Cold War" days)
 DDR (East Germany - back in the "Cold War" days - did the whole "Checkpoint Charlie" deal)
 Austria
 Belgium
 The Netherlands
 Lichtenstein
 Luxembourg
 France
 Aruba
 Cayman Islands
 Bahamas
 Jamaica
 US Virgin Islands (St. Thomas/St. Johns)
 St. Maarten/St. Martin

Some glaring gaps - Latin America, Eastern Europe, the Mediterranean, Pacific Rim.

We are heading to Italy in the fall...doing the whole "Under the Tuscan Sun" thing with 3 other couples at a nice villa outside of Florence.  I think we may also shoot for Greek Island trek in 2006.

~ Old One


----------



## reanjr (Jan 27, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Just the US and Canada here (and, well, the 3+ years I"ve lived in California have been far more alien to my midwestern sensibilities than my short stops in Texas have been, so I can't count Texas as a whole 'nother country), though I can add Mexico whenever I want to; the border's about 45 minutes from my place.




I agree, California should be counted as a foreign country for those who live in the midwest.  Certainly more than Canada should.


----------



## reanjr (Jan 27, 2005)

*Curiosity*

I've seen a lot of Europeans who have visited the US, but not their bordering countries.  As I live in the US, it doesn't really seem like that much of a draw for visiting (at least not for the price).  What are the reasons people traverse an ocean to come here?


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 27, 2005)

*Have lived in:*
United States
Wales

*Visited:*
England
France
Jamaica
Morocco

Yes, it's amazing -- I've never actually been to Canada, despite living practically next door.


----------



## Khayman (Jan 27, 2005)

Prepare to be underwhelmed.   

Canada (6 provinces, and Nunavut later this year)
USA (2 states, and not the fun ones)

Pretty sad. Every time I have a trip lined up to travel abroad (Egypt, UK, Thailand) something gets bollocksed on the work end. On the plus side, my travels within Canada have been extensive and off the beaten track. Hell, I even lived in Flin Flon...


----------



## Khayman (Jan 27, 2005)

reanjr said:
			
		

> I agree, California should be counted as a foreign country for those who live in the midwest.  Certainly more than Canada should.




Sigh.


----------



## Farganger (Jan 27, 2005)

Lived in:

USA
UK
Japan

Visited:

South Korea
Canada
Mexico
Israel
Palestine
Grenada
France
Italy
Vatican City

I seem to be missing some entire continents!  

I don't see any great changes in the list in the near term as my wife hates to fly and we haven't really been out of the US in years.  (She is keen on a trip to Ireland though, which may be the thin end of the wedge in terms of getting us started again on traveling.)


----------



## was (Jan 27, 2005)

Just a couple for me:
USA
Mexico
Portugal
Italy
Bahrain
Panama


----------



## Qlippoth (Jan 28, 2005)

A paltry amount:
USA;
Iceland (airport only, though the Iceland Air flight attendants inspire me to return);
Norway.

I did, for what it's worth, spend my first night in Norway underneath a swingset.


----------



## Ziggy (Jan 28, 2005)

Qlippoth said:
			
		

> A paltry amount:
> USA;
> Iceland (airport only, though the Iceland Air flight attendants inspire me to return);
> Norway.
> ...




Why Norway, and I hope it was in summer... ?

.Ziggy


----------



## Crimson_Manticore (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, I’m sure my list won’t be the longest, but I’ve had the good fortune to be able to travel a fair amount, due mostly to the military (My dad was in the Army when I was a small child, I served for awhile, and my wife is still active).

USA – home sweet home
The Philippines – Lived there for awhile when I was a child
Okinawa – Lived there for awhile when I was a child 
Mexico – A one-week mission trip to Monterey
Canada – A brief foray during a trip to Niagara Falls 
Cuba – TDY at Gitmo for 3 months during the Cuban/Haitian Migrant crisis in ‘95
Panama – Stayed there for a week while waiting for transit to Honduras.
Honduras – TDY at Soto Cano for 6 months
Guatemala – A few counter-drug operations
Germany – A 6-week vacation with my wife while she was stationed there
France – A 3-day trip to Paris
Switzerland – Mostly just passing through to Italy
Italy – A 10-day tour of several cities.

I may have missed one or two, but I think that’s about it.  As far as good vacation spots, Italy was my favorite by far, and the Caribbean waters off the coast of South Cuba were absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 28, 2005)

So far only:

USA
Mexico
Canada
Japan
Thailand
Philippines

Darn it, that's too short of a list!


----------



## Qlippoth (Jan 29, 2005)

Ziggy said:
			
		

> Why Norway, and I hope it was in summer... ?
> 
> .Ziggy



One of my friends from college was originally from Norway, and his mom was living in Oslo at the time. We spent a couple days in Oslo, took the cross-country train to Bergen, took the train half-way back for some fjordy goodness, trained it to Stavenger, took the (now sunken) high-speed ferry back to Oslo.

The swingset? The first night in Oslo, we had 2 keys to the place we were staying; the sane folks went home early and the rest of us stayed out. Unfortunately, the key happened to be in the possession of the drunkest among us, and he disappeared for several hours. I staggered back to the house we were staying at, and fell asleep under the swingset waiting for the sot to come back (shockingly, he did!). It was in August, so the temperature was just fine.

I'd say, however, that the few nights we spent in Bergen rank among the most fun I've had in my life. Wonderful place.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 31, 2005)

Qlippoth said:
			
		

> Iceland (airport only, though the Iceland Air flight attendants inspire me to return);



Oh?


----------



## pdkoning (Jan 31, 2005)

Netherlands
Belgium
Luxemburg
UK
France
Spain
Switzerland
Germany (east and west)
Denmark
Czech Republic
Austria
Italy
Vatican
Croatia
Slovenia
Hungary

If you wonder why there are so many central/east european countries on the list: They are, or at least were, cheap compared to The Netherlands. We visited Croatia, when the Yugoslavian war was just over. We spotted some SFOR soldiers, but the area we visited has not actively been at war. Still there were only 50 people on a beach... And the local inhabitants were happy to see the first tourists (us) returning. great experience.

This summer I plan on going to Turkey.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jan 31, 2005)

Australia
New Zealand (Auckland airport)
Argentina
Peru
United States of America
Fiji

Within the USA I have visited California, Nevada, New York, and Arizona. I have been to every state in Australia but not to the Northern Territory.


----------



## smok (Jan 31, 2005)

I've managed:

Home - UK

Work - Germany, Spain, Qatar, Algeria, USA

Games - Germany, France, Holland, Italy, Poland

Holiday - Belguim, Holland, Luxemberg, France, Germany, Poland, Switzerland, Italy, Vatican City, Czech Republic, USA, Canada

Add Algeria to gaming if playing DND across MSN from the middle of the Sahara counts!

Richard


----------



## tarchon (Jan 31, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Oh?




I ended up in Iceland the same way, though it was an unplanned stop. Just had regular American flight attendants though. Sat for 4 hours at Keflavik and they wouldn't let us get off the plane.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jan 31, 2005)

Canada
US
Japan
Thailand
Hong Kong & Macao (before either handover)

Not much. But I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 31, 2005)

tarchon said:
			
		

> I ended up in Iceland the same way, though it was an unplanned stop. Just had regular American flight attendants though. Sat for 4 hours at Keflavik and they wouldn't let us get off the plane.



That 'Oh?' was targetted at the flight attendant part.


----------



## Krieg (Jan 31, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> That 'Oh?' was targetted at the flight attendant part.




LOL

Apparently limited genepools have some positive side effects.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 31, 2005)

Depends on the genes in the pool I'd assume.


----------



## MaxKaladin (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm boring:

USA (Native -- Born and Live in Texas and have visited about 14 states)

Mexico (One afternoon when I was about 5, I remember a few snippets.  The most clear is being horribly shocked when some random stranger (the customs agent at the border) asked out of the blue what I had in the bag I was carrying back (some stupid souvineer)

Cayman Islands (5 days in 1999, Great place to visit.)


----------



## kenobi65 (Feb 1, 2005)

- US native
- Born in California...I concur with others that it's effectively another country.   Certainly another culture.
- Been to Texas a lot...ditto
- Mexico
- Ireland
- Switzerland
- Germany
- Austria
- Czech Republic
- Bahamas
- Jamaica
- Cayman Islands

I'm still amazed that I haven't made it to Canada yet.  I've flown over it more than a few times, but haven't touched down yet.


----------



## sword-dancer (Feb 1, 2005)

Ireland
Italy
Denmark
Norway
Finland
Spain
Scotland


----------



## Perun (Feb 2, 2005)

Forgive me for such blatant advertising, but I just feel the need to brag a bit. Lonely Planet has chosen Croatia as a No. 1 Hot Spot for this year. 

They got a couple of facts wrong, but overall, it's a pretty good article.

So, for those that haven't visited yet, now's your chance


----------



## TerraDave (Feb 3, 2005)

Perun said:
			
		

> Forgive me for such blatant advertising, but I just feel the need to brag a bit. Lonely Planet has chosen Croatia as a No. 1 Hot Spot for this year.
> 
> They got a couple of facts wrong, but overall, it's a pretty good article.
> 
> So, for those that haven't visited yet, now's your chance




I have heard that it is _hot_.  Being discovered by the jet set and that sort of thing.

Dubrovnic (sp) has had a big reputation for a while.  I had the chance to go to Istria (north adriatic coast) for work last year. During truffle season. It was a good trip.

But the real question, will Albania be the next Croatia


----------



## loki44 (Feb 3, 2005)

USA
Mexico
Canada
Jamaica
Belize
U.K.
Holland
France
Cote d'Ivoire
Togo
Ghana
Turkey
Iran

Going to my ancestral homeland of Lithuania in May (grandparents emigrated from there).

Istanbul rocks!


----------



## Meadred (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, I haven't been around that much, but here's my list:

Finland
Denmark
Germany
France
Spain
United Kingdom
Marocco
United States
Norway
Malta
Holland
Iceland

Cheers,
Meadred


----------



## Raloc (Mar 11, 2005)

My international gaming group will be having a convention in Geneva in less than 3 weeks.  I'll be stopping in London on the way back, so I'll have:

USA
Switzerland
France (will be going across the border for stuff)
UK


----------



## The It's Man (Mar 13, 2005)

The Netherlands
Belgium
France
Italy
Austria (alas, I didn't  see any kangaroos there)
Switzerland
Germany
Wales
Republic of Ireland


----------



## jgbrowning (Mar 13, 2005)

You can now add England to my list. Although Heathrow to Gattwick isn't really much to boast about... 

joe b.


----------



## Capellan (Mar 13, 2005)

Not counting airports (such as Singapore), or places I was too young to remember (such as Malawi, when I was 2):

Australia
New Zealand
USA
Ireland
UK
France
Italy
Switzerland
Zimbabwe
Zambia
South Africa

Plan to add at least Canada, Mexico, Belgium, Netherlands, Germany and Denmark in the next 2 years though


----------



## Ferox4 (Mar 13, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> I think I have them all...
> 
> USA (46 of 50 states meaningfully visited, not just driving through - Alaska, N. Dakota, S. Dakota and Wyoming left)






Dude! You HAVE to check out Wyoming - Yellowstone aside (which is beautiful, just packed in high season) there are the Tetons, Flaming Gorge (which straddles the Utah/Wyoming border), Cody (rodeo capital of the world, baby!  ), Devil's Tower (Close Encounters), the Bighorn Mountains and much much more. Certainly not a cosmopolitan trip, but if you like the outdoors Wyoming rocks.  

I've got 8 US states left

and my meager international list:

Austria
Hungary
Italy
UK
France
Canada

Cheers


----------



## Inferno! (Mar 13, 2005)

United States
Canada
Iceland
Luxemburg
Germany
Austria
Switzerland
Mexico
Portugal
Spain 

The palace of Alhambra in Spain is absolutely gorgeous.  It makes castles/palaces I've visited in northern Europe of the same period look like hovels (IMO).  If any of you have the opportunity to visit Alhambra run don't walk.


----------



## Mod_Bod (Mar 13, 2005)

*Asia must be next on my list!*

Loved the Alhambra too (actually I found great castles all over Spain).  Well here my relatively short list, compared to some.

Canada (9 out of 10 Provinces; none of the 3 nothern Territories yet)
USA (25 or so States, mostly in the eastern half of the country)
Dominican Republic
Mexico
UK
France
Argentina
Chile
Spain
Portugal
UK (Gibraltar only)

Next trip will be Thailand and surrounding countries; then Greece and Turkey in 2006.  I find that South America is really lacking on most lists.  I found Buenos Aires (Argentina) to be more "European" than some of Europe  .  It was a massive city that reminded me of Paris or Madrid!


----------



## CalicoDave (Mar 14, 2005)

Here's my list, been to most of these places on Cruises:

US
Canada
Mexico
Bahamas
Costa Rica
Colombia
Puerto Rico
Dominican Replublic
USVI
Aruba (Netherlands)
St. Martin/St. Maarten (France/Netherlands)
Barbados
Bermuda
Panama
Martinique
France
Spain
Italy
Monaco
Vatican City
Croatia
Greece


----------



## Ranger Rick (Mar 14, 2005)

Several countries, some visited I landed in the cities, others, I walked in across a border.  Never having had a passport, it seemed irrelavant as to where I had been & where I had not been, so I never paid attention.


----------



## Stormborn (Mar 14, 2005)

Have lived in:
USA
Ukraine

Visited:
Poland
Germany
France
Switzerland
Italy
UK

Don't guess Texas or California counts as seperate countries, but based on my experiances they could.


----------



## Cedious (Mar 14, 2005)

uk (lived there scotland, wales, northern ireland)
ireland
france
italy ( sicily to not sure if thats part of italy or not  ) (Vatican city to i think thats its own indipendant state)
monico
denmark
greece
spain
switzerland
iceland
greenland
holland
austria
hawaii
brazil
mexico
germany
west germany but i was only 4 at the time  but i got pictures 
live in the usa now

im kinda lucky being a airforce brat...


----------



## Cedious (Mar 14, 2005)

Stormborn said:
			
		

> Don't guess Texas or California counts as seperate countries, but based on my experiances they could.





lol when you consider the size of them you would think they count


----------



## Hypersmurf (Mar 15, 2005)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> So, I'll try to set some ground rules.
> 
> 
> If you visited a country that used to exist but didn't at the time you visited, you cannot count it.  I.e.  If you visited East Germany before 1990, you count it; if you visited teh former East Germany after 1990, you can't count it.




Awww...! 

-Hyp.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 15, 2005)

Only one other: Mexico. Don't recall being there as I believe I was only about 2 years old at the time.  

edit: after reading THRU the rules.....   Then I'd also throw in the US of A..... and I've been to Texas a long time ago (the same era when I went briefly into Mexico). Mom said that she was glad she took our papers as they were trying to keep us kids there. We kids are of some hispanic descent.... she told the customs guy that he could "keep us if he wanted to"..... he let us through.....   

States in the US I recall being in/thru: Nevada (born there), Texas, Florida, Georgia, South Carolina, Virginia, West Virginia, Indiana, Ohio, Pennsylvania, New York (City), New Jersey, Tennessee. I'm sure there were several in the trip from Nevada to Texas to Florida but I was waaaaaaaay too young to remember them!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 15, 2005)

tarchon said:
			
		

> If autonomous regions are counted, we should probably count American Indian reservations too, which I imagine would push many Americans up into the 20s. I'm sure I've been in or through at least a dozen.




If that counts, then I've been to the Cherokee Reservation in the NC mountains.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 15, 2005)

Let's see:
United States
Hong Kong
Canada
Iceland (airport)
West Germany
Lichtenstein
Luxembourg
Austria
Switzerland
France


----------



## megamania (Apr 3, 2005)

USA
Canada
Quebec (not on the same page nationally as Canada)
and the US Virgin Islands.


Not well traveled but I read about other countries regularly if that matters


----------



## megamania (Apr 3, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> uk (lived there scotland, wales, northern ireland)
> ireland
> france
> italy ( sicily to not sure if thats part of italy or not  ) (Vatican city to i think thats its own indipendant state)
> ...





I didn't know you traveled THAT much.  Good grief!


----------



## Turjan (Apr 3, 2005)

Hmm... let's think about it:

Norway
Sweden
Suomi/Finland
Denmark
Netherlands
Belgium
Luxembourg
France
Spain
U.K. (England, Scotland, N. Ireland)
Eire/Ireland
Germany
Switzerland
Austria
Poland
Czech Republic
Hungary
Cyprus
U.S.A.
Canada (Quebec)

If I look at my list, I notice that there's nothing really exotic on it.


----------



## Lasher Dragon (Apr 3, 2005)

United States (where I reside)
Mexico
Jamaica
Bonaire (not sure if it is it's own country... part of Dutch Caribbean)
Panama
Guam (OK not a country hehe)
New Zealand
Australia
New Guinea
Singapore
Philippines
Japan
Taiwan
Hong Kong (before it went back to China)
Thailand
India
Djibouti
Egypt
Greece
Italy
Spain
Great Britain


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Apr 3, 2005)

Jonny Nexus said:
			
		

> Well I've got a pretty poor set for a UK citizen (most people will have been on holiday to a load of countries around the Med):
> 
> UK (England, Wales, Northern Ireland, but not Scotland), Republic of Ireland, France, Belgium, Holland, Germany, Monaco, United States.
> 
> Must get out more...




Well I've now been to Scotland!

Yeh me!


----------



## Dragonfriend (Apr 3, 2005)

very few.

Italy
Vatican
S. Marino
Switzerland
Germany
The Netherlands
France
Croatia
Belgium


----------



## morbiczer (Apr 3, 2005)

Most of these trips have been years and years ago, and often I just transited through these countries:

Hungary (where I have been born and where I live)
East Germany (GDR) (where I lived for 8 years as a child in the 80s)
Czechoslovakia
Poland
West-Berlin 
West Germany / Germany
Romania (transit)
Bulgaria
Turkey
Yugoslavia
Austria
Switzerland
Denmark (spent probably 4 hours here)
Belgium
Italy (transit + a stop at Venice)
France
Monaco
United States of America

Edit: I just realized that I have been to Croatia only before its independence, not since, so I have struck it from the list.


----------



## nerfherder (Apr 4, 2005)

reanjr said:
			
		

> I've seen a lot of Europeans who have visited the US, but not their bordering countries.  As I live in the US, it doesn't really seem like that much of a draw for visiting (at least not for the price).  What are the reasons people traverse an ocean to come here?



Flights to the US are fairly cheap and numerous, and the pound is very strong against the dollar at the moment.  I think the fact that people there can nearly speak English  is seen as a bonus.  A lot of British families go to Florida for the theme parks.  New York is also popular.  And Boston, and Vegas, LA, San Francisco, etc, etc.

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Bagpuss (Apr 4, 2005)

Well USA, Mexico, Wales*, Scotland*, Ireland, France, Spain, Greece, Turkey, Holland. 

Only ten so far.

*kind of cheating.


----------



## Orblivia (Apr 6, 2005)

USA
Canada
Mexico
Italy
Austria
Germany
France
Spain
Andorra 
Vatican City
Mauritania
Indonesia
Japan
South Africa
Ireland
Scotland
England
Wales
Croatia
Latvia
Poland
Russia
The Netherlands
Northern Ireland (part of GB i know but it is sorta kinda contested)
Luxembourg (sp?)
Morocco
Algeria
Egypt
Israel 
Jamaica (or is it a protectorate?)
Venezuela
Argentina 
(Do Reservations count?)

Total: 32. Many more I still want to see but some I am saving to see with my boyfriend.


----------



## WayneLigon (Apr 6, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Hey, you were in Austria and didn't even say hello. I could have shown you some kangaroos.
> 
> I've lived in Austria all my life and visited the USA once. That's it.




Just been to the US, myself. 

Dang, I forgot you lived in Vienna. I just compelted a freelance thing where I used Vienna as one of the cities; specifically the Prater and associated areas. I could have asked you stuff about it 

Vienna sounds like a very nice place to visit. I hope to go there, and a few other places someday.


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hmmm, let's see what I got:

USA (born, lived in 5 different states, visited another 25-30)
Canada (grew up in SK, visited every province save PEI, NB, NFLD and the territories)
Germany (3 month exchange to the Saarland in 1998)
France
Luxembourg
Austria
Denmark
UK (England and Scotland)
Ireland
Turkey

Next on the list is northern Europe, especially the Baltics as they're of some professional interest to me.  Hopefully, I get employed somewhere that involves travel there.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 11, 2005)

Live: US so not putting that on the list

Here's my list:
Germany, Brussels, Italy, France, England, Pakastan, Denmark, Austria, Sweden, Norway, Russia, Finland, Holland, Mexico, bunch of the carribean islands I am clumping together as one spot (sorry and I hope that doesn't offend anyone!)
Central America (all 7 countries) drove from Panama to Texas 

22 total, so far

Next on the list for June- Dominican Republic


----------

